# Check Various Gig Apps For Work



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I started this year getting deactivated and finding better opportunities with other gig apps some W-2 most are 1099

Before the shit storm hit I was getting $20-30 an hour gigs back to back SF Giants,Chase Center banquet serving etc

Now it is looking like a stimulus isn't going to happen till mid December at earliest or February 

So I just scheduled a W-2 temp to perm full time 74 shifts at $17.60 doing some warehouse work

Check all the employment/gig apps in you area if your looking
BlueCrew,Jobble,InstaWork,Pared,ShiftGig and there are other ones that have work in your area


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

ok, I will ask ... Why did you get deactivated?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DudeUbering said:


> ok, I will ask ... Why did you get deactivated?


LoL.
Prolly because he is an experienced driver, operating at a profit.
You'll see.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> LoL.
> Prolly because he is an experienced driver, operating at a profit.
> You'll see.


When Uber apologists try to claim that driving for Uber is a shining example of capitalism, I point to things such as the firing of drivers for being too successful and the various other ways Uber punishes success to show how wrong they are in their assessment of Uber.


----------

